

Startup Quote: Jason Calacanis, founder, Mahalo - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2994498443

======
raychancc
No one remembers how you got there, only that you got there.

\- Jason Calacanis (@Jason)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2994498443>

